# Napoli, preso Zielinski a 15 mln di euro.



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2016)

Secondo colpo per il Napoli. Dopo quello di Tonelli, è in arrivo Zielinski dall'Udinese. Il giocatore di 22 anni era praticamente dato al Liverpool qualche settimana fa. Ma non sarà cosi, secondo il Cds, il giocatore polacco arriverà alla corte di Sarri. All'Udinese andranno 15 mln più Zuniga, che verrà poi girato al Watford di Mazzarri. 

Per Sarri continua la "ricostruzione" del suo vecchio Empoli. Hysaj, Valdifiori e Tonelli ora Zielinski tutti giocatori che erano insieme a Sarri ad Empoli.


----------



## Marco23 (11 Giugno 2016)

Questo è fortissimo


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2016)

colpaccio. Bravissimi, sempre più un bel Napoli.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2016)

Napoli bellissimo. Zielinski sa giocare a calcio cavolo! Ideale per noi. Ennesima occasione sprecata. 
Per me è un colpaccio e tempo 2 anni questo qui può diventare un pezzo pregiato del mercato.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

E te pareva.. Noi mai questi giocatori. Complimenti a Giuntoli, gran conoscitore.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Sì ma dove lo mette ? Giusto al posto di Hamsik...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma dove lo mette ? Giusto al posto di Hamsik...



Gran giocatore!!!! Tecnicamente fortissimo!!! Giusta osservazione. Il posto di mezz'ala sinistra è di hamsik e non si tocca. A destra gioca Allan. Potrebbe essere un'arma in più oppure...... e se sarri volesse tornare al suo 4-3-1-2?? Zielinski dietro insigne e higuain in un centrocampo a tutta tecnica in velocità. Gran bella squadra. A dimostrazione che i soldi servono ma le idee ancor di più. Vero gallinaceo???


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2016)

Non mi sembra un colpo adatto a competere per lo scudetto se l'obiettivo è quello, poi se ci si accontenta di festeggiare secondi terzi posti a maggio è un altro discorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Gran colpo. Adesso hanno un'alternativa validissima ad Hamsik e Allan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma dove lo mette ? Giusto al posto di Hamsik...


Ruoteranno lui, Hamsik e Allan. L'anno prossimo dovranno affrontare qualcosa come 50 partite o giù di lì.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Giugno 2016)

grande acquisto . Ha soli 22 anni , ha dimostrato di saperci fare già nel campionato italiano. GG al Napoli che di acquisti ne sbaglia veramente pochi. Altro che Bertocesso a 20 milioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ruoteranno lui, Hamsik e Allan. L'anno prossimo dovranno affrontare qualcosa come 50 partite o giù di lì.



Ma appunto è acquisto per le rotazioni, e in prospettiva. Peccato che per il Napoli 15 mln sia tanto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

piano ragazzi...pure Valdifiori a Empoli sembrava un fenomeno...poi non ha visto mai il campo praticamente....Zielinski è un ottimo prospetto che piace moltissimo anche a me ma aspettiamo e vediamolo in una medio/grande come il Napoli...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Giugno 2016)

Se prendono anche Herrera avranno davvero un gran centrocampo! Bel colpo Zielinski! E il condor ci porto Bertolacci a 20! Grande geometra! Mi raccomando continuiamo a rabastare le panchine delle peggiori squadre d'Europa, intanto gli altri comprano come si deve. Di giocatori forti ce ne sono tanti a prezzi giusti, vedi Diawara, Donsah o Zielinki per l'appunto. Ma noi niente!


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2016)

A 15 milioni è un furto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto è acquisto per le rotazioni, e in prospettiva. Peccato che per il Napoli 15 mln sia tanto.


Non ho capito, approvi? Io lo trovo un grande acquisto, perché si tratta di un giocatore di grande talento, che può crescere ancora, ma che è anche già pronto per il Napoli, in grado di ruotare insieme ad Hamsik e Allan senza far perdere qualità all'11 titolare.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, approvi? Io lo trovo un grande acquisto, perché si tratta di un giocatore di grande talento, che può crescere ancora, ma che è anche già pronto per il Napoli, in grado di ruotare insieme ad Hamsik e Allan senza far perdere qualità all'11 titolare.



Per me è un buon acquisto in prospettiva, ma al momento non sposta nulla. Visto che il Napoli non ha 100 mln di budget non è che lo veda benissimo.

A meno che non vogliano lanciarlo e prendere soldi da Hamsik ma non mi pare una pista percorribile.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A 15 milioni è un furto.



15 mln per un giocatore di quel potenziale mi sembra giusto per tutti, io valuto piu o meno cosi anche Paredes e Saponara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è un buon acquisto in prospettiva, ma al momento non sposta nulla. Visto che il Napoli non ha 100 mln di budget non è che lo veda benissimo.
> 
> A meno che non vogliano lanciarlo e prendere soldi da Hamsik ma non mi pare una pista percorribile.


Sposta no, ma il Napoli non deve spostare niente, perché l'11 titolare va, funziona. Il problema del Napoli, l'anno scorso, è stato non avere alternative. Adesso, con Zielinski possono far rifiatare Hamsik e Allan senza perdere niente in qualità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 15 mln per un giocatore di quel potenziale mi sembra giusto per tutti, io valuto piu o meno cosi anche Paredes e Saponara.


Saponara ha già fallito in una big, Zielinski e Paredes sono ancora tutti da provare ma hanno altra stoffa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2016)

Gran bel giocatore


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sposta no, ma il Napoli non deve spostare niente, perché l'11 titolare va, funziona. Il problema del Napoli, l'anno scorso, è stato non avere alternative. Adesso, con Zielinski possono far rifiatare Hamsik e Allan senza perdere niente in qualità.



Se l'obiettivo rimane il secondo posto non devono spostare niente.


----------



## VonVittel (11 Giugno 2016)

Fantastico acquisto. Gli altri ai rinforzano con begli acquisti, noi rimaniamo sempre mediocri. Che pena


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra un colpo adatto a competere per lo scudetto se l'obiettivo è quello, poi se ci si accontenta di festeggiare secondi terzi posti a maggio è un altro discorso.



Non direi proprio. Zielinski ha tutto per diventare un top nel suo ruolo, lui così come Paredes.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non direi proprio. Zielinski ha tutto per diventare un top nel suo ruolo, lui così come Paredes.



Potrebbe diventarlo, ma al momento non lo è, non toglie il posto a nessuno sulla carta al Napoli, andrà a fare panchina. Poi quando sarà top di ruolo sarà venduto, all'estero, o alla Juve, così funziona in Italia, come con Pjanic.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Potrebbe diventarlo, ma al momento non lo è, non toglie il posto a nessuno sulla carta al Napoli, andrà a fare panchina. Poi quando sarà top di ruolo sarà venduto, all'estero, o alla Juve, così funziona in Italia, come con Pjanic.



Può darsi, ma ricordiamoci che al Napoli servono delle riserve di primo livello, considerando quanto è dispendioso il gioco di Sarri. Ricordo che quest'anno molti giocatori (i centrocampisti su tutti) sono arrivati con la lingua di fuori a fine stagione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Può darsi, ma ricordiamoci che al Napoli servono delle riserve di primo livello, considerando quanto è dispendioso il gioco di Sarri. Ricordo che quest'anno molti giocatori (i centrocampisti su tutti) sono arrivati con la lingua di fuori a fine stagione.



Secondo me doveva puntare ad altro che a riserve di primo livello, le riserve di primo livello le ha già e sono buona parte dei titolari. O pensa di vincere lo scudetto con Hisaj e Allan? La Juve ha comprato Alves e Pjanic e il Napoli ha risposto con Tonelli e Zielinski


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me doveva puntare ad altro che a riserve di primo livello, le riserve di primo livello le ha già e sono buona parte dei titolari. O pensa di vincere lo scudetto con Hisaj e Allan? La Juve ha comprato Alves e Pjanic e il Napoli ha risposto con Tonelli e Zielinski



Mah, per me Allan-Jorginho-Hamsik con Zielinski di riserva è un gran bel reparto invece, poi non puoi mettere a paragone i mezzi economici della Juve con quelli del Napoli, dai.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, per me Allan-Jorginho-Hamsik con Zielinski di riserva è un gran bel reparto invece, poi non puoi mettere a paragone i mezzi economici della Juve con quelli del Napoli, dai.



Aggiungendo 5 milioni ai 25 spesi per due riserve lo compravano loro Pjanic  poi per carità è una questione di scelte, se sarri ha chiesto quei 2 e glieli han comprati vedremo cosa riuscirà ad ottenere.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aggiungendo 5 milioni ai 25 spesi per due riserve lo compravano loro Pjanic  poi per carità è una questione di scelte, se sarri ha chiesto quei 2 e glieli han comprati vedremo cosa riuscirà ad ottenere.


Ma Pjanic col piffero che sarebbe andato al Napoli, e i partenopei non avrebbero avuto la forza economica di pagarne l'ingaggio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Aggiungendo 5 milioni ai 25 spesi per due riserve lo compravano loro Pjanic  poi per carità è una questione di scelte, se sarri ha chiesto quei 2 e glieli han comprati vedremo cosa riuscirà ad ottenere.



forse non è chiaro che per pjanic è stata pagata la clausola e non credo proprio che avrebbe lasciato la roma per il napoli,per ritrovarsi punto e a capo,lui ha scelto la juve perché aveva voglia di fare un passo avanti e poi de laurentiis non paga gli stipendi che paga la roma quindi non avrebbe avuto neanche un miglioramento economico. Zielinski secondo me è un grande acquisto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se l'obiettivo rimane il secondo posto non devono spostare niente.


Io credo che abbiano fallito l'obiettivo scudetto per mancanza di alternative. Quindi con Zielinski vincono il campionato? No, però se ne arrivano almeno altri 4 capaci di sostituire i titolari senza perderne in qualità, forse possono anche lottare per lo scudetto più decisamente.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2016)

*De Laurentis : "Zielinski sta rifiutando di venire a Napoli"*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2016)

*Di Marzio : "Zielinski preferisce andare al Liverpool rispetto al Napoli"*


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio : "Zielinski preferisce andare al Liverpool rispetto al Napoli"*



chiamalo scemo


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio : "Zielinski preferisce andare al Liverpool rispetto al Napoli"*



Grande Piotr


Comunque tra Zielinski e Pjanic quello da prendere è Zielinski


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chiamalo scemo


Secondo me è scemo 
Al Napoli se ti giochi bene le tue carte hai un ruolo importante in una squadra forte per tanti anni (vedi Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain etc.), il Liverpool negli ultimi tempi è stato un continuo viavai di giocatori (basta fare la conta dei centrocampisti offensivi/attaccanti che hanno sotto contratto e si diventa pazzi).
Vista la Premier dell'anno prossimo, pur con Klopp il Liverpool rischia seriamente di non andare in Champions (sicuramente parte dietro al City di Guardiola, lo United di Mourinho e Ibra, il Tottenham visto la stagione scorsa, l'Arsenal, vedremo il Chelsea con Conte che fa).
Napoli è una piazza calda e una città fantastica. Zielinski conosce il calcio italiano ed è il calcio in cui si è imposto. Per me farebbe bene a restare qui. L'unica cosa negativa di andare a Napoli è che poi è difficilissimo essere ceduti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me è scemo
> Al Napoli se ti giochi bene le tue carte hai un ruolo importante in una squadra forte per tanti anni (vedi Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain etc.), il Liverpool negli ultimi tempi è stato un continuo viavai di giocatori (basta fare la conta dei centrocampisti offensivi/attaccanti che hanno sotto contratto e si diventa pazzi).
> Vista la Premier dell'anno prossimo, pur con Klopp il Liverpool rischia seriamente di non andare in Champions (sicuramente parte dietro al City di Guardiola, lo United di Mourinho e Ibra, il Tottenham visto la stagione scorsa, l'Arsenal, vedremo il Chelsea con Conte che fa).
> Napoli è una piazza calda e una città fantastica. Zielinski conosce il calcio italiano ed è il calcio in cui si è imposto. Per me farebbe bene a restare qui. L'unica cosa negativa di andare a Napoli è che poi è difficilissimo essere ceduti.



Klopp cambia completamente lo scenario Liverpool, la confusione penso sia finita.


E poi se fossi un giocatore pagherei per farmi allenare da lui.


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me è scemo
> Al Napoli se ti giochi bene le tue carte hai un ruolo importante in una squadra forte per tanti anni (vedi Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain etc.), il Liverpool negli ultimi tempi è stato un continuo viavai di giocatori (basta fare la conta dei centrocampisti offensivi/attaccanti che hanno sotto contratto e si diventa pazzi).
> Vista la Premier dell'anno prossimo, pur con Klopp il Liverpool rischia seriamente di non andare in Champions (sicuramente parte dietro al City di Guardiola, lo United di Mourinho e Ibra, il Tottenham visto la stagione scorsa, l'Arsenal, vedremo il Chelsea con Conte che fa).
> Napoli è una piazza calda e una città fantastica. Zielinski conosce il calcio italiano ed è il calcio in cui si è imposto. Per me farebbe bene a restare qui. L'unica cosa negativa di andare a Napoli è che poi è difficilissimo essere ceduti.



Concordo, per me molti top club inglesi sono dei veri e propri tritacarne. O sei un campione o rischi di bruciarti.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me è scemo
> Al Napoli se ti giochi bene le tue carte hai un ruolo importante in una squadra forte per tanti anni (vedi Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain etc.), il Liverpool negli ultimi tempi è stato un continuo viavai di giocatori (basta fare la conta dei centrocampisti offensivi/attaccanti che hanno sotto contratto e si diventa pazzi).
> Vista la Premier dell'anno prossimo, pur con Klopp il Liverpool rischia seriamente di non andare in Champions (sicuramente parte dietro al City di Guardiola, lo United di Mourinho e Ibra, il Tottenham visto la stagione scorsa, l'Arsenal, vedremo il Chelsea con Conte che fa).
> Napoli è una piazza calda e una città fantastica. Zielinski conosce il calcio italiano ed è il calcio in cui si è imposto. Per me farebbe bene a restare qui. L'unica cosa negativa di andare a Napoli è che poi è difficilissimo essere ceduti.



D'accordo al 100% ma de laurentiis è molto sveglio quando arrivano offerte importanti non fa storie, vedi cavani e Lavezzi, sicuramente non svende nessuno ma non è un presidente che rende ostaggi della società i propri giocatori (tipo lotito). Detto ciò se zielinski non si sente felice di andare a Napoli fossi in de laurentiis lo mollerei immediatamente, ci vuole gente motivata e se un ragazzino proveniente dall'empoli queste motivazioni non le ha è meglio guardare altrove.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me è scemo
> Al Napoli se ti giochi bene le tue carte hai un ruolo importante in una squadra forte per tanti anni (vedi Hamsik, Callejon, Higuain etc.), il Liverpool negli ultimi tempi è stato un continuo viavai di giocatori (basta fare la conta dei centrocampisti offensivi/attaccanti che hanno sotto contratto e si diventa pazzi).
> Vista la Premier dell'anno prossimo, pur con Klopp il Liverpool rischia seriamente di non andare in Champions (sicuramente parte dietro al City di Guardiola, lo United di Mourinho e Ibra, il Tottenham visto la stagione scorsa, l'Arsenal, vedremo il Chelsea con Conte che fa).
> Napoli è una piazza calda e una città fantastica. Zielinski conosce il calcio italiano ed è il calcio in cui si è imposto. Per me farebbe bene a restare qui. L'unica cosa negativa di andare a Napoli è che poi è difficilissimo essere ceduti.



sai qual è il problema del napoli? de laurentiis, io per quello che dicevo che non è scemo, i grandi giocatori non vanno al napoli (higuain è un caso a parte)


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2016)

Magari mi sbaglierò, ma per me andare a Liverpool e in generale in Premier in questo momento sarebbe un grosso rischio. Il ragazzo ha giocato appena UNA stagione da titolare, in un ambiente tranquillissimo e placido come Empoli e già vuole provare il grande salto in un campionato elitario come la Premier? Magari gli va bene, ma è molto rischioso.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Giugno 2016)

Buon giocatore, ma la politica del Napoli non mi convince più di tanto. 
E' vero che hanno bisogno di puntellare la rosa e dare a Sarri qualche alternativa al solito 11 titolare, ma non sono i Tonelli e gli Zielinski che ti fanno vincere il campionato. Anzi che prendere 4 o 5 giocatori a 10 milioni dall'Empoli di turno, farebbero bene a prenderne uno che faccia la differenza e che soprattutto porti un po' di mentalità vincente nello spogliatoio....


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Giugno 2016)

Napoli - Milan diventerà Empoli - Genoa


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore, ma la politica del Napoli non mi convince più di tanto.
> E' vero che hanno bisogno di puntellare la rosa e dare a Sarri qualche alternativa al solito 11 titolare, ma non sono i Tonelli e gli Zielinski che ti fanno vincere il campionato. Anzi che prendere 4 o 5 giocatori a 10 milioni dall'Empoli di turno, farebbero bene a prenderne uno che faccia la differenza e che soprattutto porti un po' di mentalità vincente nello spogliatoio....



Ogni squadra ha bisogno di un fenomeno piutosto che di 3-4 giocatori di livello medio... ma il Napoli ha comunque un 11 titolare che se la gioca tranquillamente con tutti in Italia.
Quindi migliorare la panchina e comunque una buonissima cosa... sopratutto con tutte le partite che hanno da giocare


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore, ma la politica del Napoli non mi convince più di tanto.
> E' vero che hanno bisogno di puntellare la rosa e dare a Sarri qualche alternativa al solito 11 titolare, ma non sono i Tonelli e gli Zielinski che ti fanno vincere il campionato. Anzi che prendere 4 o 5 giocatori a 10 milioni dall'Empoli di turno, farebbero bene a prenderne uno che faccia la differenza e che soprattutto porti un po' di mentalità vincente nello spogliatoio....



E' lo stesso problema che ha la Roma. Oltre un tot non possono andare, purtroppo i ricavi non gli si alzano.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ogni squadra ha bisogno di un fenomeno piutosto che di 3-4 giocatori di livello medio... ma il Napoli ha comunque un 11 titolare che se la gioca tranquillamente con tutti in Italia.
> Quindi migliorare la panchina e comunque una buonissima cosa... sopratutto con tutte le partite che hanno da giocare



E' vero, ma considera che il Napoli tra novembre e maggio ha preso più di 20 punti dalla juventus, e la juventus si è rinforzata con Dani Alves e Pjanic, non esattamente Tonelli e Zielinski (che, tra l'altro, a Napoli probabilmente non andrà).
Concordo sul problema della panchina corta, ma penso che il problema principale del Napoli stia nel dna, nelle pressioni della piazza e nella disabitudine alla vittoria. Questo dovrebbe avere la priorità, e lo si risolve con giocatori di personalità.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso problema che ha la Roma. Oltre un tot non possono andare, purtroppo i ricavi non gli si alzano.


Idem per la Roma. In effetti è difficile in quei contesti creare una squadra vincente. Ci vorrebbe un mix tra giocatori di epserienza e giovani scovati in giro per il mondo. Il problema è che, se ha un budget di 20-25 milioni e ne spendi 15 per Zielinski, difficilmente riuscirai a fare un vero salto di qualità


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma considera che il Napoli tra novembre e maggio ha preso più di 20 punti dalla juventus, e la juventus si è rinforzata con Dani Alves e Pjanic, non esattamente Tonelli e Zielinski (che, tra l'altro, a Napoli probabilmente non andrà).
> Concordo sul problema della panchina corta, ma penso che il problema principale del Napoli stia nel dna, nelle pressioni della piazza e nella disabitudine alla vittoria. Questo dovrebbe avere la priorità, e lo si risolve con giocatori di personalità.



Fino a quando la migliore squadra d'Italia continuera a rinforzarsi cosi il Napoli o la Roma non potranno fare nulla.
Inter e un Milan cinese... ecco le uniche che possono veramente lottare con la Juve.
E non per una questione di DNA... ma solo perche sarano le uniche squadre a potere spendere i cento mln necessari per accorciare...


----------



## hiei87 (12 Giugno 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fino a quando la migliore squadra d'Italia continuera a rinforzarsi cosi il Napoli o la Roma non potranno fare nulla.
> Inter e un Milan cinese... ecco le uniche che possono veramente lottare con la Juve.
> E non per una questione di DNA... ma solo perche sarano le uniche squadre a potere spendere i cento mln necessari per accorciare...



Lo so, ma il calcio italiano è stagnante anche perchè nessuno vuole fare questo salto di qualità. Evidentemente il Napoli vuole continuare a lottare per un 2°/3° posto e per approdare agli ottavi di Champions. 
La juventus per prendere Pirlo, Tevez, Vidal, Pogba, Alves, Khedira, Coman e Barzagli ha speso in tutto poco più di 20 milioni. Il loro dominio non è solo una questione di soldi, ma anche di competenze...


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2016)

Colpaccio. Questo ha grandi colpi. 

Noi con Bertolacci e Poli daremo spettacolo.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2016)

Per me sbaglia, rischia di bruciarsi clamorosamente in un ambiente incasinato come Liverpool. Per poi cosa fare? Tornare in prestito l'anno dopo in una Lazio a giocare/non giocare. Che faccia piccoli passi, a Napoli Sarri lo conosce e gli darebbe gran fiducia..


----------

